# Avaris Complete



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

And another one Thanks for looking


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Carl what can one say except Beautifully done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Another great piece


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Really nice - love the blue outfit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work on a beautiful kit!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
This and Karnstein on the coffin are my favourite Solarwind kits.

Chris.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! That is excellent work! Who does the sculpting for Solarwind? That is THE BEST SCULPTING I've ever seen on a female figure! Whoever it is should do a Vampirella!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Rah! Rah! Rah!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moonman27 said:


> Wow! That is excellent work! Who does the sculpting for Solarwind? That is THE BEST SCULPTING I've ever seen on a female figure! Whoever it is should do a Vampirella!!!:thumbsup:


I think it's Mike Cusanelli. His interpretation of the female form is fantastic! I don't think I've seen a bad female figure from him ever. He does do a Vampirella kit. The one I've seen has her holding a candelabra. It's in 1/6 scale and is another awesome sculpt!

Chris.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a really nice sculpting and paint job, especially the eyes.


----------



## littlephoenix (Nov 9, 2009)

very nice love it


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Xenodyssey said:


> That is a really nice sculpting and paint job, especially the eyes.


"Eyes", ??? She has eyes ???


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Huh, can I get her phone number? Do you know if she's involved with anyone? She looks too good to be resin! Hubba, hubba...

hal9001-


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Need... more...photos...


----------

